# Help Worming Info - Cydectin INJECTABLE



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

For Beef And Nonlactating Dairy Cattle --- I just receved it in the mail -- never used it before --- And had looked on here , for the right dosage , for my nubian full grown doe's -- im gessing thay are about 200# and giving milk , but im not going to be drinking the milk for the next 45 days , will be feeding it to Calf's ---- now here in the worming Post it says for the injectable -- given orely is 2.5 cc's and on the box -- it says 1 ml for 110# and not to overdose -------HELP ---What is the deference in the Two Doses and A- CC and A- ML :/ Yes im not very good at reading and writing , but give me a shove and pick or a hammer and nails and stand back , i have the modivation for meny people , but im not perfect in every way , as all of use are not ,,,,, Pease Help i wish my Goats to be Health , Wealthy and Wise


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I have never used the injectable cydectin however give it orally and not injections. a ml is = to a cc. and use the info found here and not on the box.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is unless someone that uses it and tis proven to work says different. This is a fairly new drug out. most of us use the pour on given orally.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Like Sondra, I also have only used the pour-on orally. ml same as cc. I can understand your confusion because there are a couple posts on here that the dose info for the injectable conflicts. You definitely don't want to exceed the 2.5 because the strength is twice what the pour-on is.

don't guess on your lbs - if you don't have a weigh tape - use this chart with a regular tape measure - http://www.saanendoah.com/weighchart.html

Ginger


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin THank YOU ALL For Your Help


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I am still learning how to quote someones post. Sorry if it's the wrong way.
I found this posted under Worms & Cocci Meds then under Worms /Wormers. Hope this helps.


"F. Moxidectin (Cydectin®) treatment in goats
(Editors Note ; This form and method of using Moxidectin is fairly new to most of us at a farm level at this time. The "recommended" statement below came from an outside source, and few if any of us have had the chance to try this route to see if it will work effectively at our farm level, and in our locations.)
It is recommended that the cattle injectable formulation of moxidectin (recently approved by FDA) be used in goats because moxidectin (Cydectin®) has a superior pharmacokinetic profile in goats when administered by subcutaneous injection as compared to when administered orally. By being able to use the injectable you are only using 1 cc per 110 lbs instead of 1 cc per 22 lbs. This will be cheaper to give as an injectable."


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK so according to the above you should use it as an injection BUT do fecals for sure before you use it and then again 10 after you use it to know that it is working. JMO


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

This is from Nubain Talk I thought it would be helpful.
Fran



> Cydectin
> 
> Sorry to be so late on responding to this post, but I'm on digest . . .
> Dosage depends on which Cydectin you were given as there are four
> ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Frances, this came from Texas A&M so would be the info I would use if I was going to switch to the injectable. Vicki


----------

